# H.R. 45



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

H.R. 45 introduced by Obama-Buddy Bobby Rush D.-Illinois. Read and if it doesnt scare the hell out of you, turn your guns in now.
http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:H.R.45:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Registration is the first step in taking them. :eyeroll:

But noooooo, Obama doesnt want your guns guys. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You are right he does not want them but he does not want us to have them either. I guess he does want them but melted down into something a little less dangerous. Maybe paper weights.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is the same bill, broken down for you to understand...

If you own a gun, you better speak up!

Passing along info that was sent to me.

All: I am forwarding this onto you to alert you to one of many bills that will be introduced into Congress to regulate firearms. *HR 45, the Blair Holt Licensing and Record Act would create a national database of gun owners. As a gun owner you will have to be finger printed, be required to provide your DL#, SS#, you must maintain a valid address at all times, submit to mental and physical health records being put on file, you will also be required to file any address changes and any ownership changes even if a private sale. Each update will cost $25 and if you fail to comply you will lose your right to own firearms. I suggest that you contact your elected representatives to voice your opposition to this bill. Note that the original author of this bill is Rahm Emanuel, the new chief of staff for President Obama. *

HR 45, Blair Holt Licensing and Record Act http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h45/show

The following summary was written by the Congressional Research Service, a well-respected nonpartisan arm of the Library of Congress. GovTrack did not write and has no control over these summaries.

1/6/2009--Introduced.

Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009 - Amends the Brady Handgun Violence Prevention Act to prohibit a person from possessing a firearm unless that person has been issued a firearm license under this Act or a state system certified under this Act and such license has not been invalidated or revoked. Prescribes license application, issuance, and renewal requirements.

Prohibits transferring or receiving a qualifying firearm unless the recipient presents a valid firearms license, the license is verified, and the dealer records a tracking authorization number. Prescribes firearms transfer reporting and record keeping requirements. Directs the Attorney General to establish and maintain a federal record of sale system.

Prohibits: (1) transferring a firearm to any person other than a licensee, unless the transfer is processed through a licensed dealer in accordance with national instant criminal background check system requirements, with exceptions; (2) a licensed manufacturer or dealer from failing to comply with reporting and record keeping requirements of this Act; (3) failing to report the loss or theft of the firearm to the Attorney General within 72 hours; (4) failing to report to the Attorney General an address change within 60 days; or (5) keeping a loaded firearm, or an unloaded firearm and ammunition for the firearm, knowingly or recklessly disregarding the risk that a child is capable of gaining access, if a child uses the firearm and causes death or serious bodily injury.

Prescribes criminal penalties for violations of firearms provisions covered by this Act.

Directs the Attorney General to: (1) establish and maintain a firearm injury information clearing house; (2) conduct continuing studies and investigations of firearm-related deaths and injuries; and (3) collect and maintain current production and sales figures of each licensed manufacturer.

Authorizes the Attorney General to certify state firearm licensing or record of sale systems.

Contact Congressman Pomeroy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Email Earl - http://www.house.gov/formpomeroy/zipauth.htm

Please email me with your comments, questions, or concerns. I look forward to hearing from you!

Washington DC Office

Congressman Earl Pomeroy
1501 Longworth House Office Building
Washington, DC 20515
Phone: (202) 225-2611
Fax: (202) 226-0893

Bismarck District Office

Congressman Earl Pomeroy
Room 328, Federal Building
220 East Rosser Avenue
Bismarck, ND 58501
Phone: (701) 224-0355 
Fax: (701) 224-0431
(map)

Fargo District Office

Congressman Earl Pomeroy
3003 32nd Ave S Suite 6
Fargo, ND 58103
Phone: (701) 235-9760
Fax: (701) 235-9767
(map)


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Email sent:


> In reference to: HR 45, Blair Holt Licensing and Record Act
> 
> Please vote no on this, we do not need more laws restricting our rights granted by the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> ...


I wonder what his response will be.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just sent an email too. We will see what he has to say.



> Honorable Earl Pomeroy,
> 
> I am contacting you concerning HR 45. I often frequent an internet site called nodakoutdoors. Many sportsmen, hunters, gun owners are concerned about this bill as am I. To often we punish the innocent to try and control the guilty. This bill and many of our recent attempts at curbing crime in this nation have taken that route. I think the laws we have are sufficient, but law enforcement often have their hands tied by other laws that appear to protect the guilty more than the innocent. I think it's time to turn that around to a more common sense approach to crime control.
> Please do not support this legislation in any form or fashion. I hope you agree with me that you support North Dakota and it's sportsmen first and not Chicago, New York , or Los Angeles. Were all concerned about crime, but we don't want to be punished for the actions of those who have no respect for our laws, and many of us don't think we should be required to be licensed for a right guaranteed under our constitution. It is no less than purchasing a license for freedom of speech. Thank you for considering my request.
> ...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Very well done, Plainsman...


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

This has been doubled up,

It is in the subcommitte (house) on terrorism and homeland security. 9 dems and 6 repubs. Every dem except the guy from TN is an inner city rep.

It went to subcommitte on 2/9, I am guessing it will pass subcommittee 8-7 and hopefully gets buried in full committee.

The interesting thing is that blair holt was shot with a gun that is already illegal and surprisingly the shooter didn't follow Illinois FOID law for registering and licensing gun owners. It has failed in IL so Rush and Rahm apparently think we should try it nationwide.

Maybe this is why the bill has no co-sponsors.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I heard from Pomeroy, but learned nothing. I responded to his letter.



> Thank you for contacting me regarding H.R. 45, the Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act. I appreciate hearing from you regarding this important issue.
> 
> Like you, I strongly support the rights of citizens to own and responsibly use guns and I will continue to oppose measures which interfere with the legitimate rights of North Dakotans regarding firearms.
> 
> ...


So I responded with:



> I'm happy to hear that you will oppose bills that interfere with the legitimate use of firearms. However, I am interested in knowing specifically if you support H. R. 45 as it is currently written. I learned nothing from your response because I don't know if you consider H. R. 45 an invasion of those legitimate uses or not. I would like to be informed of where my representation in Washington D. C. stands on this bill.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman,

That is, word for word, the exact same response I got to my email.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I typed it as a return and it got bounced. I'll send a new one tomorrow. He ducked the issue. I'm not going to let that slide, I want an answer.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The latest I have found is that it is more or less dead in committee. There are no co-sponsors and given that Pelosi contradicted Holder last week on re-instating the weapons ban this may be dead in the water, hopefully.

No reason to get complacent, stay on your respective representatives.


----------

